# Need driver for Epson 636U for XP



## drhufnagle (Mar 6, 2005)

I have an Epson Perfection 636U scanner that worked well when running W98.
I now have a Dell 3000 running XP and can't find a driver that runs under XP.

Help would be apprecited.

Thanks.

Dave


----------



## superflysmith (Oct 15, 2004)

Try this link. http://www.scanner-drivers.com/drivers/46/46458.htm


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

I went ahead and attached it so you don't have to sign up for an account.


----------

